# open office clavier et signes diacritiques



## Guillaume S (6 Février 2004)

Bonjour!
J'utilise OpenOffice 1.1.0 avec le X11 de MacOS X. Passé la période de découverte un défaut important m'ennuie beaucoup; En effet la version 1.1.O ne me permet pas de saisir des caractères diacritiques du genre ê, î etc.  Peut-on corriger cela?


Merci,
Guillaume


----------

